# Forgetting how to use Peepads?



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

When Pepper came to me, he was trained to do his business outside and use pee pads. 

But lately, I think he's totally forgotten what a pee pad is for (other than a spot to lay down on!).

With winter in the not-too-distant future (YIKES!!), I want to make sure I have the option of him using the pads in bad weather.

How do I retrain him to the pads? Or do I just not walk him (which he'll hate) and watch him and hope he uses the pad?


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Seriously? Nobody can help with this?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you're not already using them go back to the treated pads made especially for pups. This should help to attract him. Lots of praise when he does!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! I have the drops that supposedly attract puppies (it smells terrible to me), but he sniffs and ignores it.

I'll try the treated puppy pads.

And this little guy gets tons of praise for everything he does right. And treats. And happy dances.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have A LOT of experience with this but I'll jump in anyways and offer a little bit of advice  Maybe this will help. I adopted my Bailey six months ago. At the time, his foster mom had started him on potty training outside, which I continued. I also have been trying to get him to use puppy pads indoors when he can't go out...I leave them in his puppy pen when I'm at work and would love if he would use them in the winter too when the weather is bad. The treated puppy pads and the sprays did not work for us. He just wanted to rub his body on the pad and then lay down on it. What seemed to help was...when he had an accident inside, I sopped it up with a puppy pad to get the scent of his pee on there. That way he got the idea what it was for, and since then he's been doing a lot better with the pads. He's still not a 100% with the puppy pads but he's getting better...I had to start from scratch though, since he never had used them before. Since Pepper has used them in the past, he may be easier to re-train on them. I know it may sound silly but maybe you could try to get a bit of his pee on a puppy pad somehow ...and then leave it out and see if he uses it??


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pepper peed in the house - just a few drops till I caught him - and I sopped it up with the pee pad that was 5 feet away from where he peed. For the life of me I have no idea why he just lifted his leg on the carpet when he was literally feet from the pad.

And then I tried to transfer the pee to as many pads as I could. Those extra pads are in ziplock bags for when I need them.

I want to 1) ensure that for whatever reason (yes I took him to the vet and there's no UTI) he needs to pee off-schedule, that he uses the pads. And 2) aave myself from a bad slip and/or fall on the snow and ice during the winter.


----------

